# paralegal jobs in Dubai



## polly600 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi 

I am a UK citizen and I am trying to find a paralegal job in Dubai. I have 9 years paralegal work experience (mainly in commercial litigation) and the LPC and GDL

I would appreciate any info on the paralegal job market in Dubai.

How possible is it to obtain a paralegal job in Dubai?

Thanks!


----------

